# Newbie from SoCal



## more_rayne (May 10, 2010)

Hi All,

My name is Larry and I live in southern California. I love growing carnivorous plants. It seems many carnivorous plant growers also raise Mantids. I see awesome photos of Mantids being posted in forums, that made me want to try and raise some myself. I also love photography and bugs, and taking photos of bugs. I find Mantids in my backyard, they make wonderful subjects since they don't seem to be too scared of humans. The Ghost Mantis looks incredible and I think I'd like to start with this species. If anybody has any available, please message me, thanks!

Larry

Here's a baby Mantis I photographed in my backyard


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 10, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ! BTW, you have an excellent user name. It's just missing one letter.  

PhilinYuma Rayner


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 10, 2010)

Hello there, I got some ghost on my site, welcome , welcome :tt2:


----------



## myles (May 10, 2010)

am a newbie myself but welcome :cool2:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2010)

Welcome. We have a carnivorous plant forum too.


----------



## more_rayne (May 12, 2010)

Thanks all for the welcome. Anybody know which species the mantis is in the photo I posted? I caught 2 small ones and am currently feeding them fruit flies, they're so cute!


----------



## revmdn (May 12, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cloud jaguar (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - i am also from so cal. The mantis nymph in your pic is most likely Stagmomantis Limbata (Arizona Bordered Mantis) - those are great pets and can become various different colors including camo, green, grown, grey, black - even pink. Anyways, take care and good luck with your new hobby!


----------

